# Lumia 650 Emergency/Manufacturing Software Payloads



## gus33000 (Dec 3, 2017)

Decided to release these as Microsoft still didn't release those emergency files. Feel free to request emergency files on this thread, since I can't know exactly for all all models which don't have any emergency payloads, and wouldn't surprise me if there's more than the Lumia 650 being affected by this.

*Quote from the Readme*


> Here's the Lumia 650 emergency files, which were never publicly released by Microsoft.
> Will help anybody which have a 650 stuck in download mode, or may help you in the future.
> Nobody knows why MS never released them, but it wasn't for the best for sure.
> 
> Have fun!

Click to collapse



*Download link:* https://mega.nz/#!vA0B0JoZ!MsMH55zArDATJ-OHPz66ldfofGcqkC_Dl6qWBdaK5tU

Feel free to mirror it, and share it with anybody having problems with their devices in dload.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 3, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## pete_es (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks so much - just one question:
In the zip file there are emergency files for a never released phone RM-1151 - but emergency files for the aussie / kiwi variant RM-1153 are missing. Do you have this, too?


----------



## gus33000 (Dec 3, 2017)

pete_es said:


> Thanks so much - just one question:
> In the zip file there are emergency files for a never released phone RM-1151 - but emergency files for the aussie / kiwi variant RM-1153 are missing. Do you have this, too?

Click to collapse



Didn't pay attention, I might have included a prototype payload with the set, anyway all payloads that are in the zip file work on all 650 variants, regardless of the RM, so not really a problem.


----------



## gus33000 (Dec 3, 2017)

DilanChd said:


> Thx
> 
> Have you .xml config file too? Even if we can create them ourselves.

Click to collapse



I have no xml file that goes with this, shouldn't be needed since thor handles elf payloads like these just fine without any xml


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 3, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## Saragossa (Dec 4, 2017)

What about l550?


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 4, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## Saragossa (Dec 4, 2017)

DilanChd said:


> Emergency files of RM-1127 and RM-1128 are already officially released, go to lumiafirmware.com.

Click to collapse



Ok, thank you


----------



## swizzbeats (Dec 4, 2017)

*Thank you*

Thank you! I waited for it almost a year, now my 650 DS alive 


> -mode emergency -hexfile "MPRG8909_fh.ede" -edfile "RM1154_fh.edp" -ffufile "RM-1154\RM1154_1078.0042.10586.13333.15855.035346_retail_prod_signed.ffu"

Click to collapse



Tried this and my phone is not more zombie. A lot of thanks again


----------



## gus33000 (Dec 4, 2017)

swizzbeats said:


> Thank you! I waited for it almost a year, now my 650 DS alive
> 
> Tried this and my phone is not more zombie. A lot of thanks again

Click to collapse



Happy to have helped, even if you sadly had to wait a whole year


----------



## gus33000 (Dec 4, 2017)

DilanChd said:


> Sahara protocol had never worked without .xml file for me. E.g, last Friday I had used the emergency mode of Lumia 532. WDRT had downloaded .ede and .edp files for that device. It had downloaded .xml file too. However, it had not used the .xml file, the emergency mode had failed. Then, I had used thor2 to running the cmd using the .xml file, the emergency mode had worked.

Click to collapse



It really depends on the phones, sometimes you have to hammer it a couple of time for it to work properly, but for elf payloads there's really no need.


----------



## hemanth3471 (Dec 6, 2017)

*What is the use of this files*



gus33000 said:


> Decided to release these as Microsoft still didn't release those emergency files. Feel free to request emergency files on this thread, since I can't know exactly for all all models which don't have any emergency payloads, and wouldn't surprise me if there's more than the Lumia 650 being affected by this.
> 
> *Quote from the Readme*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse














What can we do by using this files


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 6, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 9, 2017)

To delete.


----------



## gus33000 (Dec 10, 2017)

DilanChd said:


> @Cholens
> 
> Maybe you should add them to lumiafirmware.com ?

Click to collapse



The best thing would be MS adding them to repair avoidance... But sometimes I also wonder if they lost some stuff for lumias or not internally...


----------



## K'yatsume (Jun 18, 2020)

swizzbeats said:


> Thank you! I waited for it almost a year, now my 650 DS alive
> 
> Tried this and my phone is not more zombie. A lot of thanks again

Click to collapse



how were you able to use this command? I tried this but it say it has no connection with the phone. the phone was connected well  with WDRT but everytime I flash with it and flash was completed, after  it restart it doesn;t change the os and firmware is still unknown; same goes with thor2 command line


----------

